# THE "SPUR" VIDEO BUILD LOG



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I have finished with the "SPUR" BUILD LOG for the competition,

This is my first time at making a movie so please excuse the issues with editing.






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYS74BJDty8[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DaDN_PDlwY[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unSCb9PKwco[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZRQx9z9gtM[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v762pfVPmJA[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-SDFUYVgL4


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

This is my first video so please bare with me!There are sections when I bumped the camera and the project was out of the frame. I tried to make the video as unplanned as possible (pretty obvious). If the project had been something that I have done 100s of times a "step by step" would have been easy. With a project, such as the "SPUR". there is a lot of "unknowns" from start to finish and is full of "trial and error".

I have restored, fabricated and customized, many things, and am quite sure, that, there are members on this forum that have not had the opportunity to take part in a project like the "SPUR". For this, I hope that this build log will be informative and generate ideas.

Bill

Thanks Hrawk


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

sweet vid mate !
i love the catty , it has a nice big cup for monster ammo .

let those cans have it !!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

reecemurg said:


> sweet vid mate !
> i love the catty , it has a nice big cup for monster ammo .
> 
> let those cans have it !!


Thanks Reece, a build like this is fun since you never know where the project is going to end up.

Bill


----------

